# 15 Hp 2 Stroke How much Fuel ?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wide open for 2 hours? were you making one of them "special" runs to our nieghbors to the south?

That doesn't sound to bad to me.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Researched this question a few years ago.

Basic rule of thumb:

Horsepower divided by 10
is the number of gallons burned per hour WOT


10 hp burns 1 gallon per hour WOT

100 hp burns 10 gallons per hour WOT

so 15 hp burns 1.5 gallons per hour WOT



If you want to get picky use these formulas:

An in-tune four-stroke gasoline engine will burn about 0.4 to 0.45 pounds of fuel per hour for each unit of horsepower.

A well-maintained two-stroke outboard burns nearly 0.6 to 0.8 pounds of fuel per hour for each unit of horsepower.

Gasoline averages 6.2 pounds per gallon (depends on type)


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I knew I could count on you ...

I do not think there is a thermostat in the motor ... lol

Dave


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

[smiley=1-mmm.gif]taking this one step further.

10 hp    100miles / 18mph = 5.55 hours x 1 gal = 5.55 gals to go 100 miles
15 hp    100miles / 23mph = 4.35 Hours x 1.5 gals = 6.52 gals to go 100 miles
25 hp    100miles / 30mph = 3.33 Hours x 2.5 gals = 8.33 gals to go 100 miles
[smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Or....
10hp [smiley=40s.gif]
15hp [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=40s.gif]
25hp [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=40s.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> taking this one step further.
> 
> 10 hp    100miles / 18mph = 5.55 hours x 1 gal = 5.55 gals to go 100 miles
> 15 hp    100miles / 23mph = 4.35 Hours x 1.5 gals = 6.52 gals to go 100 miles
> 25 hp    100miles / 30mph = 3.33 Hours x 2.5 gals = 8.33 gals to go 100 miles


When you feel the need for speed, be prepared to let your wallet bleed!   

Wanna haul azz? Gotta burn gazz!   

Saving time costs money.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Shazam!

http://www.nissanmarine.com/tech_talk/gas_mileage.html

-T


----------

